# How do you place a rhinestone pattern in illustrator?



## ls1fasho (Aug 20, 2007)

How is it possible to place a rhinestone pattern in fonts in illustrator or photoshop?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is a short answer.

I think you are wanting to create text that is outlined in small circles that look like a rhinestone design.

Type the text you want to use, then convert text to path.

Create a small circle and drag it into your brushes pallet, it will ask if you want to create a new pattern, then you can use the options pallet to tweek the affect you want. Make the pattern percentage smaller etc. 
Illustrator Help will give you the details.

The forums have a few threads that show how it is done in coreldraw if you want some ideas.


----------



## ls1fasho (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. But I wanted the whole text filled with that pattern. That would help if you could be more detailed with actually how to do that. I don't know how to turn text into path.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Create the Text. 
With the text box selected, go to Type>Create Outlines.

Open your swatch pallet by going to Window>Swatches

Grab your circle tool (it is in your tool pallet, it might be hiding behind the rectangle tool)

Draw a small circle. Set the properties the way you want them. (No fill, 1 pt black stroke for instance)

Drag your circle to the open Swatches pallet. 

Select your text, then click on the new circle swatch you just created in the swatch pallet.

Your text now has the circles filling the center of the text. You may need to adjust the size of the circle and create a new swatch to get the look you want. 

The pattern lines up with the center point of the ruler, if you turn the ruler on and change it's position on the artboard, the pattern will move with it. Click in the upper left corner where the rulers touch, and drag down to the art board. When you release the mouse, the rulers will re-adjust to the new point you just set.

You might not be able to get what you are after. If this doesn't work, you might want to create the look one circle at a time and hand place them to create the lettering.

All these steps and more are in the help menu of Illustrator, take some time and look up anything you have questions about.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a question about something similar. I have the outline of a design and I want the color to be camouflauge. For example, if I have the letter A, and if I want to change the color from black to red I would go to the color pallette and click on red. I found free camouflage texture on the net but I do not know who to get it to corel so that I can change my design to camouflauge. Anyone have any ideas??

Veedub3


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

If you don't get a reply here, start a new thread with CorelDraw help in the title.


----------

